

The Most Depressing Discovery About the Brain, Ever - lsh123
http://www.alternet.org/media/most-depressing-discovery-about-brain-ever

======
valarauca1
The article in question is from 2010 [1]

[1]
[http://scholar.google.com/citations?view_op=view_citation&hl...](http://scholar.google.com/citations?view_op=view_citation&hl=en&user=SbAA1v4AAAAJ&citation_for_view=SbAA1v4AAAAJ:u5HHmVD_uO8C)

